# Großer Fahrradmarkt in Freiburg



## Timo Truöl (11. März 2008)

3. Grosser Fahrrad-Markt im ZO

Am Samstag, den 5. April 2008, ab 10 Uhr im ZO (Zentrum Oberwiehre) in Freiburg

GroÃer Sonderverkauf von FahrrÃ¤dern im ZO mit renommierten Ausstellern und Privatanbietern aus der ganzen Region.

Der FrÃ¼hling naht und die Lust auf ein Fahrrad zu steigen nimmt mit jedem Sonnenstrahl zu. Wer fÃ¼r Touren rund um den Kaiserstuhl, im Schwarzwald oder der Freiburger Umgebung ein neues oder gebrauchtes Fahrrad sucht, ist beim dritten Fahrrad-Markt am 5. April im ZO genau an der richtigen Adresse!

Auf dem Fahrrad-Markt im ZO wird auch in diesem Jahr wieder alles rund ums Fahrrad geboten. In Kooperation mit dem ADFC Freiburg (Allgemeiner Deutscher Fahrradclub Freiburg) findet am 05. April von 10 - 18 Uhr im ZO ein groÃer Fahrrad-Markt statt, mit vielen interessanten Aktionen fÃ¼r Radsportfans. Angeboten werden hier gebrauchte und neue FahrrÃ¤der aller Art, wie z.B. KinderrÃ¤der, Citybikes, RennrÃ¤der und Mountainbikes. Vom gebrauchten Drahtesel fÃ¼r die ganze Familie bis hin zu Highend-Bikes inklusive ZubehÃ¶r ist alles zu haben. 

FÃ¼r alle die wissen wollen, ob ihr Fahrrad noch gut in Schuss und fÃ¼r mÃ¶gliche Touren geeignet ist, wird ein kostenloser FrÃ¼hjahrscheck im ZO angeboten, bei dem kleinere MÃ¤ngel direkt vor Ort nach Wunsch behoben werden. Des Weiteren werden verschiedene Info-StÃ¤nde rund ums Thema Fahrrad angeboten. Unter anderem wird der ADFC Freiburg wie im letzten Jahr mit einem Info-Stand vor Ort sein und Ã¼ber alles Wissenswerte rund ums Rad berichten. AuÃerdem bietet der ADFC Freiburg allen Zweiradfahrern die MÃ¶glichkeit, ihr Rad kodieren zu lassen und damit zusÃ¤tzlich vor Diebstahl zu sichern. Interessenten mÃ¼ssen den Kaufbeleg, den Ausweis und 15 Euro (fÃ¼r ADFC Mitglieder 10 Euro) mitbringen. DarÃ¼ber hinaus informiert die Freiburger Polizei ausfÃ¼hrlich zum Thema Sicherheit rund um das Fahrrad.



Im Anschluss an den Fahrrad-Markt ab 18 Uhr kÃ¶nnen sich alles Besucher und Radsportfans auf ein gemÃ¼tliches Come-Together mit Musik und Bewirtung freuen. In entspannter AtmosphÃ¤re kÃ¶nnen hier Erfahrungen ausgetauscht und neue Kontakte geknÃ¼pft werden. 

Nach einem erfolgreichen Fahrradmarkt im letzten Jahr freuen wir uns auf eine noch erfolgreichere Fortsetzung und auf ein spannendes, ereignisreiches und sportliches Fahrradjahr!

Anmeldungen zum Fahrrad-Markt fÃ¼r gewerbliche und private Aussteller spÃ¤t. bis zum 01.04.08 unter 0761/12017090.


Ansprechpartner fÃ¼r Fragen zum Fahrrad-Markt:
mediasuxXessÂ® GmbH & Co. KG, Antonio Orlando 
	tel.:	0761/12017090
	mail: 	[email protected]


Fakten:

ï§	Datum:	Samstag, 5. April 2008
ï§	Uhrzeit: 	von 10.00 Â 18.00 Uhr, anschl. Come-Together
ï§	Ort:	Zentrum Oberwiehre, Schwarzwaldstrasse 78, 79117 Freiburg


----------



## Timo Truöl (12. März 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (7. April 2010)

Lohnt es sich hinzugehen ? Ich hätte Zeit und war noch nie da...


----------



## make65 (7. April 2010)

Der Post ist von 2008. Wann ist der Radmarkt dieses Jahr? Hingehen lohnt eher nicht. Auf den Radmärkten in Gundelfingen, Kirchzarten oder Emmendingen wir wesentlich mehr geboten.


----------



## Rolf (7. April 2010)

ECHT  Ich kenne nur den in Gundelfingen, aber da gibts nie was vernünftiges (außer Eis  ).


----------



## macvolki (9. April 2010)

Der Fahrradmarkt im ZO ist diesen Samstag (morgen 10.04.2010), aber auch dort ist das Angebot eher bescheiden wenn man was gescheites sucht!
Gruß


----------



## kopfnikka67 (11. April 2010)

War gestern kurz dort und wollte ne Info zu folgender Kasette
Shimano Dura Ace Ritzelpaket 12-27, 9-fach
Darauf polterte der Händler ( kein privater !!!! ) los das es so eine Kasette nicht gibt!
Na ja, bin dann gegangen, streiten lohnt nicht 
Never ever 

Uwe


----------



## ruedigerg (12. April 2010)

Hi, da ich eh in Freiburg unterwegs war habe ich mir den "Grossen Fahrradmarkt" mal angeschaut. Sehr überschaubar.....
Nein Danke.


----------

